# Edinburgh castle.



## Hamish (Jan 29, 2017)

Looking up at Edinburgh Castle.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 29, 2017)

A strong, beautiful edifice,  Hamish.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2017)

Wonderful photo!


----------



## Hamish (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 29, 2017)

Outstanding photo. The castle is huge. Is that the ocean on the left side?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 29, 2017)

Great photo!

I get tired just thinking about all of the work involved in moving each and every stone to build it!


----------



## Hamish (Jan 29, 2017)

No it's sky the Castle in in the middle of the city.


----------



## Hamish (Jan 29, 2017)

It was originally a volcano and is solid rock.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2017)

Very nice Hamish!


----------



## Hamish (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Great picture!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hamish (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you to everyone for your comments.


----------



## Right Now (Feb 15, 2017)

Very nice angle of the castle.   I was there two years ago, and have been smitten with this castle ever since.:sentimental:


----------

